# any ny 'ers doing the snirt run??????????



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

shout out if ya are????????/


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

IPLOWSNO;1026040 said:


> shout out if ya are????????/


where and when?


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

dam i think its april 10 at barnes corners,

ill check for sure, but if ya want to know what it is, its basically the atv open season so you'll have around 5000 atvs up there riding the snow and dirt snowmobile trails, like a poker run i beleive


----------



## Clint S (Feb 12, 2008)

If it is above 50 and/ or not raining too hard I will probably go if all goes well. I went one year and it was like 34 degrees and I almost froze to death even dressed well with a rain suit on. Once you get wet it is no fun being cold. I also have to get a winch on my machine, I am ordering it this weekend.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

let me know clint? do you know john lewis from lewis atv, stop in and order it from him


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I am not sure if I am gonna make it or not haha. 3 hours away


----------



## Clint S (Feb 12, 2008)

I know John very well. He is my best friends brother in law. We used to play alot of paint ball together.
I am thinking of this one here and just buying direct
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/3000...879336QQptZMotorsQ5fATVQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories

I am just trying to decide between synthetic and if 3k is enough. I will either go cable and a bigger winch or stay with the 3k and synthetic.


----------



## keitha (Dec 30, 2001)

http://www.sno-pals.com/snirt.htm


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

thats cool clint good price too,

thanks for the link keith


----------



## Clint S (Feb 12, 2008)

If all goes well and there is no call for big rain I will be going. A friend at work rides with a bunch of correction officers. One of the has a camp up there so we will park there to avoid the congestion of parking.


----------

